# Rod & Reel Set Up



## joeturse (Apr 26, 2003)

Allow me to introduce myself.I am a Surf Fisherman,and love to fish for Stripers,and anything that swims.(almost)
Last year I purchased a Mag525,with 50lb. PP, and a St.Croix 10'6" Heavy Power Rod.It is my first conventional surf outfit.The distance I am getting ,is less than I expected.Is the rod too heavy? 

Joe


----------



## Ron Sutton (Dec 29, 2002)

Joe, what size weight are you throwing and what kind of distance are you looking for.


----------



## joeturse (Apr 26, 2003)

Ron,have tried up to the rods max. 8 ounces.
I would be happy with 150 yds.plus.

Joe


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

If you can throw 8-bait 150yds, you need to teach EVERYBODY else how to do it!!! 120 yds with 8-bait is a good cast, many people average 85-100yds.


----------



## joeturse (Apr 26, 2003)

Did'nt say I could do it,said I would like to.  

Joe


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Adam is correct as usuall. With a 10'6" rod, (btw you have a very good one) 85 to 100yds with 8nbait is a very good cast. Alot of the guys are using 12' heavers and are only in the 115 to 135 yd range, consistently.

If you are hitting 85+ yds, I'd be content and continue to work on technique.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

JoeT,

What style of cast are you using ?

Just curious.

Led.


----------



## joeturse (Apr 26, 2003)

Usually I use unitech,sometimes off the ground,when there is room.

Joe


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

have you tried 20# power pro. with your set-up you are in good shape. with a 525 you will get more line and it will handle just about anything that comes up the coast.i use 20lb mono for drum and have no trouble, 15# for stripers in IRI and it is all you need.


----------



## joeturse (Apr 26, 2003)

Have tried 30# PP,but the 50# seemed to be easier to cast.Once I get used to the 525,it is a fast reel,I will try the 30# again.
Thanks for all the great responses.  

Joe


----------



## Ron Sutton (Dec 29, 2002)

Joe, everyone is right in what they have said here,150 yds is out of the question with 8nbait, I would get on the grass and see for sure what you are throwing with the different weights and different casting styles but it sounds to me that technique is the problem. Get someone to watch or do a video of you cast and see where you need to improve, that is the best way I know of.


----------

